# Toyota Diesel Engine & Transmission (1HD-T/1HZ/1KZ-TE/2L-TE)



## Nikson

Hey fellas.,

I'll throw an offer on the table...

Been looking to do some diesel conversions on my end for some of my toys (the Jeep & the Thiokol), so had my client do up a quote for me from Japan to import some of those Toyota diesel engines & halfcuts.

If there is anyone with the interest, let me know, so I know how big of a container to fill to get everyone happy.

Depending on the engine setup (if its just engine/tranny/wiring or a complete halfcut) price will vary from $2000-8500 (the newer & bigger - price goes up)

Nikson


----------



## pixie

Cool !
Can you tell us what horsepower costs how much ? And maybe what they fit originally ?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i would love a 6 cylinder for a land cruiser but for me to be happy it would have to be a mechanical engine got no use for an electronic diesel way the hell out here. plus it seems a little pricey as i can get ca emission rejects for less  thhan a thousand dollars.


----------



## Nikson

Most of these engines are half-cuts from SUVs, such as LandCruiser, Hilux, 4Runner and similar 4x4s.

its the engine model you need to consider during purchase, not necessarily what it came from.

If you google any of the stated models, I believe Wikipedia shows what autos had those engines under the hood.

CA regect - would be good to find that as well, just havent been finding much of a variety at all.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the isuzus i have found are mechanicaly injected 4 cylinders with horsepower capability up to 80 horsepower. the weight is right around 300 pounds these engines came off of thermoking refer units.the down side is they are constant rpm set ups which will require some modifacation to make them work in an automotive application. i keep thinking of looking for a newer suv to put one in for my wife to drive around in that way she will get better milage than her blue broom gets now.


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> the isuzus i have found are mechanicaly injected 4 cylinders with horsepower capability up to 80 horsepower. the weight is right around 300 pounds these engines came off of thermoking refer units.the down side is they are constant rpm set ups which will require some modifacation to make them work in an automotive application. i keep thinking of looking for a newer suv to put one in for my wife to drive around in that way she will get better milage than her blue broom gets now.



What my research has shown (proven on facts of others conversions) that most of these engines dont have a problem with getting 20+MPG (larger ones) while producing VERY LARGE amount of torque., while the smaller ones like 1KZ-TE been installed in a 1st gen Tundra, pulling a trailer - getting 30+ MPGs...

Keeping in mind that most auto community will agree that these toyota engines are +500000 mile reliablity rating for the most part, they were made to be used in a vehicle (vs stationary use).

Conversion isnt too complicated - been done by "hand wrenches" in home garages by most guys.

P.s. on my last trip to Russia, guy showed me a 1KZ-TE install in a Jeep.
Simple fact is that bellhousings swap with the 1KZ to the one on a Jeep already (AW4 tranny) along with some other minor parts... So there is really minor mods to the actual marrying of the motor & tranny (at least on a Jeep).  While some guys with Toyo's say that a lot of times even engine mounts are the same.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have a guy up here with a cherry 80' land crusier that i would love to drop in a 6 cyl turbo diesel. if i had the money or the ability to get one of those motors with a mechanical injection system i activly  try to pick it up. but with the shipping i don't think i could justify it. may lok into canada for one.


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> i have a guy up here with a cherry 80' land crusier that i would love to drop in a 6 cyl turbo diesel. if i had the money or the ability to get one of those motors with a mechanical injection system i activly  try to pick it up. but with the shipping i don't think i could justify it. may lok into canada for one.



Well, price of the whole process isnt justifiable by no explanation...

same as dropping $20k into resto of a cat...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if i could find one on the west coast of canada than shipping can be more afordable as i always know some one bringing up a container i can toss it in


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> if i could find one on the west coast of canada than shipping can be more afordable as i always know some one bringing up a container i can toss it in



my container is coming to Oregon.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

I understand these guys are a source for used Toyota Diesel engines/ parts:
http://www.gscruiserparts.com/G_S_Cruiser_Parts.html

(No affiliation/never done business with 'em.)


----------



## Nikson

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I understand these guys are a source for used Toyota Diesel engines/ parts:
> http://www.gscruiserparts.com/G_S_Cruiser_Parts.html
> 
> (No affiliation/never done business with 'em.)



I've spoken with them, but they are in Canada, still have to deal with customs.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Nikson said:


> I've spoken with them, but they are in Canada, still have to deal with customs.



I've never imported a used Japanese engine from Canada so I certainly don't speak from experience. A few years ago I bought a used Tucker in Canada and went there to pick it up. It was pretty painless. US Customs was more concerned about the mud on the tracks and asked where I picked it up. Their concern was about the Golden Nematode. 

I'm curious, what is the difficulty with importing a used engine, especially one not even made in Canada?


----------



## Nikson

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I've never imported a used Japanese engine from Canada so I certainly don't speak from experience. A few years ago I bought a used Tucker in Canada and went there to pick it up. It was pretty painless. US Customs was more concerned about the mud on the tracks and asked where I picked it up. Their concern was about the Golden Nematode.
> 
> I'm curious, what is the difficulty with importing a used engine, especially one not even made in Canada?



EPA is the one thats making it all that difficult...


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Bud, I don't doubt you for a second. The EPA can be a monstrous PITA.

But I found out about G & S from the Proffitt's Cruisers website: http://www.shoumatoff.com/~jeremiah/diesel/toyotadiesel/index.html

Proffitt's is a very highly respected company in the Land Cruiser world and their recommendation carries some weight there. I would think that if they can import those engines for a Diesel engine conversion in a Land Cruiser used on the road and subject to EPA regulations, one could more easily import one for use in an old snowcat. 

[I don't think snowcat engine emissions were regulated by the EPA back when most of ours were built (1960's-1980's). I do understand they are now limiting snowcat emissions on current production machines.]

Perhaps you could call Proffitts and see how they get around the EPA's BS?


----------



## muleman RIP

The EPA and their BS regulations for offroad vehicles and lawnmowers and anything that moves are a big part of our problems in this country. I can see some of it in big city areas but not out in the hills and wide open country. Like everything else it drives costs out of this world and adds to a bloated government. If we all fired up all our equipment it would not be more than a spec compared to many major city areas.


----------



## undy

I'm sure EPA can be a pita to work with, but the law is on the importer's side, from what I know.  If you import the entire vehicle, and it's over 21 yrs old, then it's exempted by EPA.  Otherwise, if it's just a part, you've got a lot less to worry about.  If it's going into an off-road vehicle, then "who cares" seems to be the attitude:

EPA regulates the entire vehicle, not individual parts, for cars, light trucks, medium duty passenger vehicles (MDPVs), chassis-certified HDVs, and motorcycles. If an engine is not installed, and is to be used in a car, motorcycle, or light truck, it may be imported as an automotive part. Anyone may import a non-chassis-mounted light-duty engine for use in a motor vehicle which is currently covered by an EPA certificate or will be covered by an EPA certificate prior to introduction into commerce. No approval or Customs bond is required by EPA. However, importers should be aware that several engine uses are violations of the Clean Air Act
http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/documents/420b11015.pdf

FWIW, even U.S. DOT/NHTSA exempts an entire vehicle if it's old enough.  In DOT's case, 25 years old.


----------



## Nikson

undy said:


> I'm sure EPA can be a pita to work with, but the law is on the importer's side, from what I know.  If you import the entire vehicle, and it's over 21 yrs old, then it's exempted by EPA.  Otherwise, if it's just a part, you've got a lot less to worry about.  If it's going into an off-road vehicle, then "who cares" seems to be the attitude:
> 
> EPA regulates the entire vehicle, not individual parts, for cars, light trucks, medium duty passenger vehicles (MDPVs), chassis-certified HDVs, and motorcycles. If an engine is not installed, and is to be used in a car, motorcycle, or light truck, it may be imported as an automotive part. Anyone may import a non-chassis-mounted light-duty engine for use in a motor vehicle which is currently covered by an EPA certificate or will be covered by an EPA certificate prior to introduction into commerce. No approval or Customs bond is required by EPA. However, importers should be aware that several engine uses are violations of the Clean Air Act
> http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/documents/420b11015.pdf
> 
> FWIW, even U.S. DOT/NHTSA exempts an entire vehicle if it's old enough.  In DOT's case, 25 years old.



Well, our plan is an import broker to be used to bring in the container with those half cuts, I'm not sure of the loop holes, just speaking of the "hearsay" others been talking about.

Overall, these diesel engines are awesome, and reliability is there for lots of miles... they been known to be called "million km" engines, as long as all the regular maintenance is done on time.

I would love to see a smaller Toyo diesel up in the Cascades on my cat, running on veggie oil... - that would be something...


----------



## JimVT

I bought a 80  scout with a  6 cylinder nisson turbo diesel and it was good to me. some forlifts used the same engine.


----------



## Nikson

JimVT said:


> I bought a 80  scout with a  6 cylinder nisson turbo diesel and it was good to me. some forlifts used the same engine.



Yes, at this point seems that "conversion" world had found that there are few other options out there, anything off forklift & breadtrucks to engines that were used on generators.

I guess time will show - seems like US might slowly take its right steps get more diesel options with the SUVs & vehicles...


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Nikson said:


> I guess time will show - seems like US might slowly take its right steps get more diesel options with the SUVs & vehicles...



I think they may make sense in some vehicles, and some applications, but in others...not so much.

I've had two Diesel pickups (both are Fords). The first was a 1996 and the second a 2002 (which I still have).  IIRC the Diesel engine option back in '96 was around $2,800.00. In 2002 is was around $4,000.00. Diesel fuel back then almost always sold at a discount to regular gasoline.

In the mid 2000's the EPA mandated a change to Diesel fuel reducing the amount of sulfur. They subsequently mandated a change to Diesel engine particulate emissions. Caterpillar, a company whose Diesel engines enjoyed a phenomenal reputation, decided to get out of the over-the-road truck Diesel engine business because of the emissions issues.

Today the Diesel option on a new Ford is $8,000.00 and Diesel fuel (in Utah anyway) sells for more than premium gasoline.

The engines have become extremely complex and I shudder to think of the out-of-warranty repair cost on one of the new Diesels. They certainly have some advantages, but when you weigh the cost-benefit analysis I don't see them penciling out to be worth it. My$.02...


----------



## Nikson

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I think they may make sense in some vehicles, and some applications, but in others...not so much.
> 
> I've had two Diesel pickups (both are Fords). The first was a 1996 and the second a 2002 (which I still have).  IIRC the Diesel engine option back in '96 was around $2,800.00. In 2002 is was around $4,000.00. Diesel fuel back then almost always sold at a discount to regular gasoline.
> 
> In the mid 2000's the EPA mandated a change to Diesel fuel reducing the amount of sulfur. They subsequently mandated a change to Diesel engine particulate emissions. Caterpillar, a company whose Diesel engines enjoyed a phenomenal reputation, decided to get out of the over-the-road truck Diesel engine business because of the emissions issues.
> 
> Today the Diesel option on a new Ford is $8,000.00 and Diesel fuel (in Utah anyway) sells for more than premium gasoline.
> 
> The engines have become extremely complex and I shudder to think of the out-of-warranty repair cost on one of the new Diesels. They certainly have some advantages, but when you weigh the cost-benefit analysis I don't see them penciling out to be worth it. My$.02...



The concept of any such or similar conversion, either its engine or suspension on a Jeep for example - can not be evaluated and priced to see WORTH/not WORTH...

To me its not the cost of fuel, and high MPG of the diesel... its the overall goodness of having a low torque & long range with reliability...


----------



## Cletis

Actually Cat decided to support their own Vocational CT660 trucks.

Unfortunetly, instead of sticking to what they know best, Cat thinks they need to supply every machine for every need.  This has been proven to be wrong time and time again.  Competetors are closing in on Cat very quickly.  Although I do believe Cat is far ahead when it comes to emissions.

Cletis


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Very Interesting!

I've never seen a Caterpillar branded truck. Thanks for correcting me...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

my understanding from our cat guy is the new cat trucks are a product of the ihc cat relationship. the cat trucks i herd would have navistar engines and basicly be a intrenational under the sheatmetal, they do kind of look like paystasrs cat droped out of the overthe road engines a few years ago and are now taking advantage of internationals over the road technolagy to produce a truck with cat,s name on it and yes cat equipment isn't what it used to be


----------



## dixopr

Do you have the dimension specs for these engines?  I'm always thinking about gas to diesel conversion in the muskeg.


----------



## Laurentian

I personally have a love affair with the older mechanical VW 1.6 D 1.6 TD and 1.9TD engines. I have a fleet of clean older MKII VW's : couple Jetta's and one Golf GTI project that will get the hopped up 1.9TD. I get 800 km's with a 55 litre tank and reliability is there. Only issue is with the 1.9TD crank pulley keyway but there is a mod for installing a TDI pully to fix that issue. I have stayed away from TDI but may go to a mechanical TDI pump at one point in the future. I travel 100 km's a day reason I have stuck with this set-up. My other ride is a '95 Toy 4X4 pick-up with 22RE 4 cyl. 
I will never swap it out to diesel, too much work.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what is the weight on the 1.9 td engine keep thinking it would look good in a snow trac


----------



## Nikson

dixopr said:


> Do you have the dimension specs for these engines?  I'm always thinking about gas to diesel conversion in the muskeg.



You can google any of the models (subject line) and just see what Wikipedia says... they are pretty descriptive, and will tell you much more than I will...

I just know that those will work for my application, rest is up to each personal preference/need.


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> what is the weight on the 1.9 td engine keep thinking it would look good in a snow trac



some of the swaps seem problematic to me due to the fact that they are removed off a cars that are FWD, and would be a hard one to convert to a RWD (in my opinion)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the vw liquid cooled engines mate up to aircooled bell housings just fine with a need to just drill and tap 2 holes the slant configueation will fit under thwe hood with out modification of teh hood that's why i'm interested.


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> the vw liquid cooled engines mate up to aircooled bell housings just fine with a need to just drill and tap 2 holes the slant configueation will fit under thwe hood with out modification of teh hood that's why i'm interested.



And that could be mated for the RWD setup?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

it's not a bolt up but darn'nd close also kenedy engeneering has adaptors to attach about any engine to a vw transmission they also can build special stuff too. there is an outfit in canada that builds addaptors to attach  the engine of choice to your samari the 1.9 td vw being the most popular.


----------



## Laurentian

The 1.9TD has lots of torque, way heavier crank.
Not rev happy like the 1.6's.

I would guessmate the 1.9 at 50 heavier than
a 1.6TD just from moving them around on a skid I 
used for storage. Good relibal moto if you do the TDI crank pully 
mod. The little K14 turbo works great for a street car.


----------



## 4Rescue

Interested to know how this ended up working out and if you ever ended up doing this/could do it again...

Also: Dammit, HOW did I not find this thread a year ago when I started my 1KZ-TE swap (STILL working on it because I didn't get in on the fun when Half-Cuts were readily available).  I'm a Fellow Oregonian to boot!!!!!  I also have a Salvage Company I could have used to "help" with the process coming into the US and based here in Portland Oregon.  Let me know what became of this plan cause I'd LOVE to get involved in doing it again/helping with the process.  I have several people wanting to do the same thing I'm doing, but the lack of Half-Cuts means it's a FAR more complicated process (like trying to find the right 4wd Oil-pan/strainer since most 1KZ-TE's you can find now are 2wd engines, or getting matching ECU's/Harnesses for the model of 1KZ-TE/trans. combo that you're swapping in etc.  I've got a LOT of information on the swap process (parts numbers, crossover parts... everything) and an AMAZING "parts guy" in Japan for anything 1KZ-TE related.... 

This'll be a hell of a first post aye, but here she goes... 

Like many, I'm a Diesel enthusiast.  Folks have a '12 Jetta TDi Sport Wagon, we've had several 1.6 and 1.9 swapped VW Caddys (Rabbit Pickups) and I've been building early water-cooled VW's for Rally, Street and Track use for years now...   

Most detrimental to my mental state: I went and moved to Australia for a few years and had my own HJ75 Landcruiser... yep, now nothing "perol powered" seems to cut it so I'm building my own LHD 1995 Hilux Surf using a 1KZ-TE... I've got an 1989 22RE 4Runner currently and I grew up in Toyotas as a child and am a committed "Toyota-holic" to be completely honest.  Anyone who doubts these engines is not giving them a good shake... YES, there were some problematic models at one point and the 1kZ has had some issues, but it's usually down to simply solved problems, extreme heat/work loads or experimental modifications that were';t done right (although now there's a LOT odf knowledge out there about these engines)They're GREAT little engines and even the "TE" engines which some have less love for being electronically controlled can be tuned quite easily to make GREAT power numbers... Plus here in the US we seldom see the kind of duty cycles that the rest of the world (ROW) puts on their trucks both in terms of work load and environmental factors... I'm here in the PNW and I USE my rigs heavily and my littel 22RE Toyota has yet to elt me down, never had a single hiccup out of my Diesel Toyotas in Australia and I worked those trucks HARD even by my standards.  Toyota makes an awesome diesel overall.

Would it be awesome to buy an easily swapable "crate engine" from Cummins (which they make BTW)???  Something like the 2.8L CRD engine they just showed lately in a Nissan Frontier (now that Cummins has gotten in bed with nissan)??? Absolutely, but Toyotas Diesels are world renowned engines, and while some have issues and aren't up to modern "snuff", the 1KZ-TE is a VERY good engine and any issues can be solved even here in the US (I have "a guy" for parts and anything I need).  What I'm MOST hopeful for is that this is Toyota waiting to see if Nissan and the others making small diesels have success in the "generally un-knowledgeable and typically stupid" US car-buying public and will, when redesigning the Tacoma give us a more 'rest of the world" 9read HILUX) style truck and diesel engines in our vehicles... they've got the engines to do it in ANY vehicle anyone could need between themselves and their current "D4d range" and their Hino Comercial engines... Sorry, off my soap-box now...

Anyway,

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Nikson

4Rescue said:


> Interested to know how this ended up working out and if you ever ended up doing this/could do it again...
> ............................................
> Cheers
> 
> Dave



Dave,

Never gone through with it.  I deal a bit with exporting into Russia on regular basis, and have clients there that mentioned to me that it would be possible to bring a container load of half cuts, either out of eastern Russia, or Japan directly, its a matter of figuring out how to get them through customs here in US, making sure that we dont "break" any laws, etc.

I personally never doubted reliability of Toyo engines, thus wanted to put a 1KZ-te into my previous Wrangler, but now run a TLC100series as my adventure rig, and that 4.7L. isnt to my liking for its hungry appetite.

Thus 1HD-te (the 4.2L power plant) is in the planning for the swap, it was the original engine used in Europe & Japan in production.

One day - I'll get there... 

At this point, just thinking of using the 1KZ-te (2WD version) in my snowcat restoration, but that only a consideration...


----------



## 4Rescue

AH, gotcha...  Bummer!!!  But as I said, if you're still "working" on this idea then I'd love to pitch in help any way I can.  

Plus if you need any parts numbers for 4wd stuff to convert your 2wd Engine for 4wd use just give a shout cause I've got it all sorted out (and a great connection with a JDM parts suplier actually in Japan who are indispensable to us N.American Toyo Diesel guys) and I'm always happy to help out fellow swappers/DIY'rs cause let's face it, if we don't help each other... who WILL right???

Where in OR are you if you don't mind my asking???  I see you mention you've got a 100-series Adventure rig... any chance you're an Expo Portal Member???  If not check out the site (Expeditionportal.com  ...I'm 4Rescue over there too) cause I'd be willing to bet you'd like the focus of the boards/site and it's a GREAT place with a lot of good connections/fellow 4wd Adventrurers and a large contingency from the PNW to boot, and some really neat builds (including a 60-series body onto an 80-series chassis with a built to the hilt Super-charged Nissan TDv-SD33T I think- out of an Aussie Patrol!!!!!!  SO beyond Cool)

I also wasn't trying to call into doubt your Toy Diesels either mate, just trying to add my.02 and maybe quell some of the "I've read that" criticism that I was reading from others about this engine.  I love the 100-series as well (I love all Cruisers except the new 200-series "thing"), but again, once you've experienced the miracle of the Diesel engine/over-built 4wd combo, the mileage/power delivery of our US Spec. Toyotas just makes you depressed... The 100 is a GREAT rig, and the UZJ V8 certainly has the Diesel beat in the high-speed highway cruising game in terms of passing power, but sadly I've driven a Turbo'd 105-series with a manual trans... yeah, it was a really neat truck and just depresses me even more when I look at what were "offered" (read; forced to accept/not allowed to order in because of our government's bureaucratic entities trying to strong arm companies into PAYING through the nose to "certify" vehicles here... sorry, but if a Smart Car can pass ANY form of crash regulations, so can a 70-series Cruiser) as if we "don't need" Diesels and Manual transmissions aye.   

As I said, I got to experience what I consider to be "ideal" trucks over in OZ (I lived/worked on a Cattle Station in Central QLD for over 5 years) from my own 1H powered 75-series Ute Chassis with a Low-Pressure turbo-system on it to an FJ45 P/U, several 70-series Troupies with the same Turbo set-up as my Ute, an HDJ80-series and one of my favorites next to the 70's, a Manual trans. 105 Series with another LP Turbo set-up (those 1H's won't make the power of the new D4d V8 TD, but they'll make more then enough and run forever if you don't put to "extreme" a turbo system on them as the pistons don't like the added stress/compression/hot-gasses being blasted onto the piston head face and can actually melt holes in the piston head surface, but the LP system really did retain ALL the reliability and made more then enough power to haul my Ute and the Troupies over hill and dale all day long, loaded to the gills (I'd routinely fill the 'Aussie Ute Bead" heaped over the top of the truck with fire-wood I'd go out and cut 1-2x a day for the kitchen fires and it never had a single issue fording creeks up to the window sills or cruising at 100kph across the center of the country on overland trips when the ambient temps were well over 125F and DRY HOT so I'm pretty dam comfortable with putting a 1KZ into my truck being that my biggest issue will be steep grades, not extreme temps (where the 1KZ's seem to need a bit of help to "help" the stock cooling systems) and a LOT of the issues with a 1KZ-TE comes down to the emissions programming in the ECU retarding the ignition so much that it increases carbon emissions intentionally to reduce NOx emissions and can be pretty easily modified using the "potentiometer/variable resistance control mods" that are all over the Aussie Surf Forums I spend a lot of time reading aye.  

It also sounds like you've got some knowledge of Russia, which I'd LOVE to pick your brain over cause despite our current political BS (politicians ruin the world for those of us who just want to see it don't they... so bloody sad) I still want to do a trip over to E.Europe and into Russia through to China someday... I've been fascinated with Russia for quite some time after coming home from Australia cause it's got SO much space to explore and such amazing history/country to go experience too aye.  That's one of my top "bucket list" items, that trip through Russia to China.  At this point it's a dream, but sometimes dreams can be turned into reality with enough hard work and education aye.  I think my First trip with the Diesel is gonna be a PNW shake-down run then I'll hit the Dawson/Dempster up to Alaska with the wife to finally get to do that drive on my own terms in my own rig and see my family/get to go play.  

Sorry for my gibber jabber mate, I could talk Diesel Toyotas and exploration/adventrue for ever and ever...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Nikson

4Rescue said:


> AH, gotcha...  Bummer!!!  But as I said, if you're still "working" on this idea then I'd love to pitch in help any way I can.
> 
> Plus if you need any parts numbers for 4wd stuff to convert your 2wd Engine for 4wd use just give a shout cause I've got it all sorted out (and a great connection with a JDM parts suplier actually in Japan who are indispensable to us N.American Toyo Diesel guys) and I'm always happy to help out fellow swappers/DIY'rs cause let's face it, if we don't help each other... who WILL right???
> 
> Where in OR are you if you don't mind my asking???  I see you mention you've got a 100-series Adventure rig... any chance you're an Expo Portal Member???  If not check out the site (Expeditionportal.com  ...I'm 4Rescue over there too) cause I'd be willing to bet you'd like the focus of the boards/site and it's a GREAT place with a lot of good connections/fellow 4wd Adventrurers and a large contingency from the PNW to boot, and some really neat builds (including a 60-series body onto an 80-series chassis with a built to the hilt Super-charged Nissan TDv-SD33T I think- out of an Aussie Patrol!!!!!!  SO beyond Cool)
> 
> I also wasn't trying to call into doubt your Toy Diesels either mate, just trying to add my.02 and maybe quell some of the "I've read that" criticism that I was reading from others about this engine.  I love the 100-series as well (I love all Cruisers except the new 200-series "thing"), but again, once you've experienced the miracle of the Diesel engine/over-built 4wd combo, the mileage/power delivery of our US Spec. Toyotas just makes you depressed... The 100 is a GREAT rig, and the UZJ V8 certainly has the Diesel beat in the high-speed highway cruising game in terms of passing power, but sadly I've driven a Turbo'd 105-series with a manual trans... yeah, it was a really neat truck and just depresses me even more when I look at what were "offered" (read; forced to accept/not allowed to order in because of our government's bureaucratic entities trying to strong arm companies into PAYING through the nose to "certify" vehicles here... sorry, but if a Smart Car can pass ANY form of crash regulations, so can a 70-series Cruiser) as if we "don't need" Diesels and Manual transmissions aye.
> 
> As I said, I got to experience what I consider to be "ideal" trucks over in OZ (I lived/worked on a Cattle Station in Central QLD for over 5 years) from my own 1H powered 75-series Ute Chassis with a Low-Pressure turbo-system on it to an FJ45 P/U, several 70-series Troupies with the same Turbo set-up as my Ute, an HDJ80-series and one of my favorites next to the 70's, a Manual trans. 105 Series with another LP Turbo set-up (those 1H's won't make the power of the new D4d V8 TD, but they'll make more then enough and run forever if you don't put to "extreme" a turbo system on them as the pistons don't like the added stress/compression/hot-gasses being blasted onto the piston head face and can actually melt holes in the piston head surface, but the LP system really did retain ALL the reliability and made more then enough power to haul my Ute and the Troupies over hill and dale all day long, loaded to the gills (I'd routinely fill the 'Aussie Ute Bead" heaped over the top of the truck with fire-wood I'd go out and cut 1-2x a day for the kitchen fires and it never had a single issue fording creeks up to the window sills or cruising at 100kph across the center of the country on overland trips when the ambient temps were well over 125F and DRY HOT so I'm pretty dam comfortable with putting a 1KZ into my truck being that my biggest issue will be steep grades, not extreme temps (where the 1KZ's seem to need a bit of help to "help" the stock cooling systems) and a LOT of the issues with a 1KZ-TE comes down to the emissions programming in the ECU retarding the ignition so much that it increases carbon emissions intentionally to reduce NOx emissions and can be pretty easily modified using the "potentiometer/variable resistance control mods" that are all over the Aussie Surf Forums I spend a lot of time reading aye.
> 
> It also sounds like you've got some knowledge of Russia, which I'd LOVE to pick your brain over cause despite our current political BS (politicians ruin the world for those of us who just want to see it don't they... so bloody sad) I still want to do a trip over to E.Europe and into Russia through to China someday... I've been fascinated with Russia for quite some time after coming home from Australia cause it's got SO much space to explore and such amazing history/country to go experience too aye.  That's one of my top "bucket list" items, that trip through Russia to China.  At this point it's a dream, but sometimes dreams can be turned into reality with enough hard work and education aye.  I think my First trip with the Diesel is gonna be a PNW shake-down run then I'll hit the Dawson/Dempster up to Alaska with the wife to finally get to do that drive on my own terms in my own rig and see my family/get to go play.
> 
> Sorry for my gibber jabber mate, I could talk Diesel Toyotas and exploration/adventrue for ever and ever...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave



Been on ExPo for a while there as well, have few thread on other rigs that I've built, but not the 100 series (LX470)... 

Havent gotten to it yet.

I'm in Salem... 

Keep in touch,


----------



## 4Rescue

Nikson said:


> Been on ExPo for a while there as well, have few thread on other rigs that I've built, but not the 100 series (LX470)...
> 
> Havent gotten to it yet.
> 
> I'm in Salem...
> 
> Keep in touch,


Aha, awesome, I wondered if maybe you weren't an Expo'r as well... Small world aye.  Is your screen name Nikson over there too???  I'll have to look up your GX build but I'm suddenly thinking I remember it...  

I shall keep in touch mate, best to ya.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 4Rescue

Oh Nikson I forgot to ask:

In all your research have you come up with a weight on the 1KZ-TE engine dry or wet???  I'm trying to sus out front springs for the SAS and I can't seem to find a reliable weight figure anywhere.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Nikson

havent got any specific numbers... 

as far as ExPo - no build thread there yet, once I get some time together from other things, LX's build thread will be started...


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I have a Toyota 2J series 4 cyl.diesel in a  5000# capacity forklift that was traded in to me.  It starts & runs perfect. 

Has a hyd pump driven off the timing cover that would be great for a hyd system on a sno-trac type vehicle.

You can use this lift to disassemble your machine to prep for the diesel conversion.

Engine history here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_J_engine

Take the whole forklift running & operating for $2500

Located in north central Ohio

Bring a flatbed & I'll set it on your truck or trailer for you *after you buy lunch* !


----------

